# White Bass



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone getting into the white bass yet in the area around the tailrace?


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

From what I have seen I dont think the bass made the run north this year. I fished the river quite often up to 2 weeks ago and only pulled in a few. My guess is there still down in Sodak and not planning on moving north. It might be a possiblitly if the shad make a run like they did last year.


----------

